# Eating question



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi

For the last year or so my little girl (10.5) stopped finishing her breakfast which consists of Precise Plus, one cup (natural) and either an apple (1/3)cut up or a half of a banana. Some days she will finish it and some days she will leave half of it.

It seems that in the am she has no taste for food except treats. She even started giving me a hard time with her pills.

For supper it's another story, she will clean the bowl again one cup of precise and brocalli and carrots.

She also eats table foods without a problem. I ruled out her gums and teeth and thought to just skip breakfast.

What do you think?

Alan


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

What is her weight like?

2 cups a day for an older dog might be too much, if she's not needing the calories I wouldn't worry about it. You can try doing something like getting some good canned food and putting a few tablespoons in the bowl, mashing with a fork and adding hot water then the kibble to make it smell more (older dogs sometimes loose their sense of smell/taste).

Certainly something to bring up at the vet clinic.


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi

I will cut back a little at a time and see what happens. She is still active and goes in and out all day long and even at night. She has a doggy door and fenced in 1/2 acre which is now covered in snow.

She is more interested in food at night then the day time.

Thanks for your insight

Alan


----------

